# CNN has Extreme Halloween where you can post haunt/decoration pics



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I found this on CNN. They have an i-report section for Extreme Halloween where you can post pictures of your Halloween decorations.

http://www.ireport.com/ir-topic-stories.jspa?topicId=341584


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We need to do this - Graveyard Goblin, you are front page material!


----------

